# HUMMINGPECKERS?



## yagyujubei (Jun 5, 2013)

In just the last couple weeks, I have been seeing a few woodpeckers (downy and red bellied) drinking nectar at my hummingbird feeders. This is a new one for me.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 5, 2013)

Very interesting. Ive never heard nor seen such either. Hope they dont break the feeder either.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


Are you using clear,pink, or red concentrate as well?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 5, 2013)

Just 4 to 1 sugar water.


tortadise said:


> Very interesting. Ive never heard nor seen such either. Hope they dont break the feeder either.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using TortForum mobile app
> 
> ...


----------



## harris (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, Downy's and Hairy's love to drink from the Hummingbird feeders. I see them as often as I see the Hummingbirds at them. I've never seen a Red Bellied touch them, though.


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2013)

Last year my parents up in Michigan has had about four different types of birds eat from their humming bird feeders that they have never seen eat from it before. One is like your pic. The whole world is going crazy, even the birds


----------

